# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج صانع الثيمات رائع جدا

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد**
 :-* *برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] نوكيا S40*  - يغير الأيقونات    - يغير لون الخط ويغير حامل الخط    - يغير شكل الثيم وتقدر ان تضع صوره للقائمه صورة وكذلك للخلفية     وبمميزات عديدة    طبعاً البرنامج متوافق مع جوالات الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الثالث    صورة البرنامج:-           
         الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه
:_                                                       Your download search for  Themediy_v1_5_zlm will  return better results if you avoid searching for  words like: serial,  filesonic, keygen, torrent, rapidshare, etc .      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

